# Winterpokal - Regionalmeisterschaft Frankfurt



## Titanwade (2. November 2010)

@mr-Lambo
Gratulation zum 6. Platz in der Gesamtwertung!  39 Punkte in 2 Tagen ist ja mal ne klare Ansage!  Seid Ihr 2 (friendlyman) heute gemeinsam on Road gewesen?


----------



## mr-Lambo (2. November 2010)

Jupp! Wir haben den Taunus unsicher gemacht! In den nächsten Tagen werde ich aber nach hinten durchgereicht! Ich bin ein paar Tage in München und werde unter den alternativen Sportarten das Maßkrugstemmen eintragen. 

Da ich die letzten 2 1/2 Wochen im November frei habe, hoffe ich, dass noch was geht. Die Platzierung ist mir ehrlich gesagt wurscht, aber der nächste Alpeneinsatz für 2011 ist quasi schon beschlossen!

Auf jeden Fall will ich diesen Winter mehr schaffen, als letzten!
Wann hast Du denn Zeit zum Radeln? Bin Sonntag abends wieder dahoam!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (3. November 2010)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> der nächste Alpeneinsatz für 2011 ist quasi schon beschlossen!



hey der Lambo lebt 

Was haste denn 2011 in den Alpen vor?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## mr-Lambo (3. November 2010)

Ich hatte dieses Frühjahr und Sommer berufliche Ziele und wurde kurzzeitig zum "Fussgänger". 

Ich möchte als "Teaser" die wunderschöne Dolomiti piccola fahren und evtl. später noch eine Singletrailgeschichte. Die Dolomiti piccola geht durch mein Skiurlaubsgebiet. Evtl. fahren auch ein-zwei nette Kumpels mit. Wegen dem Singletrailgedöns bin ich mir noch unschlüssig. Es sollte aber so etwas wie letztes Jahr sein. Gemächlich bergauf und grandios bergab. Ich habe bislang nur bei GC nachgeschaut.


----------



## karsten13 (4. November 2010)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Wegen dem Singletrailgedöns bin ich mir noch unschlüssig. Es sollte aber so etwas wie letztes Jahr sein. Gemächlich bergauf und grandios bergab. Ich habe bislang nur bei GC nachgeschaut.



Bin in diesem Jahr das gefahren. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen - mehr zur Tour findest Du hier.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Friendlyman (6. November 2010)

Titanwade schrieb:


> @mr-Lambo
> Gratulation zum 6. Platz in der Gesamtwertung!  39 Punkte in 2 Tagen ist ja mal ne klare Ansage!  Seid Ihr 2 (friendlyman) heute gemeinsam on Road gewesen?



Da fällt mir ein: Man könnte doch auch "on Rad" sagen


----------



## Friendlyman (7. November 2010)

Punkte fürs Airport Deluxe Team geholt.
Schöne Herbsttour am Flughafen.
Schöne Woche
Wolfgang


----------



## Titanwade (7. November 2010)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Punkte fürs Airport Deluxe Team geholt.
> Schöne Herbsttour am Flughafen.
> Schöne Woche
> Wolfgang



Ja, heute haste Dir ja gut eingeschenkt!  Am Flughafen hätten wir uns begegnen können. Die letzten 25km hat leider Nieselregen begonnen.

@uwe50
Schon gelesen? Du hast den neugekrönten Cross-Europameister der Junioren verpasst:
http://www.cx-sport.de/content/cyclocross/ergebnisse/radcross-em-frankfurt-07112010


----------



## Friendlyman (7. November 2010)

da ich auch etwas nass geworden bin waren wir wohl nahe beieinander.
bin von 11.00 bis 15.00 gefahren


----------



## mr-Lambo (7. November 2010)

Sehr gut! Ich sehe, Ihr seid fleissig! 

Während ich am Weißwurst-Äquator war, haben Deine Buben ein Super Spiel am Samstag gesehen! 

Ich hoffe, dass ich morgen ne kleine Runde drehen kann! Diese Woche muss ich ein wenig arbeiten


----------



## Friendlyman (7. November 2010)

Ja Martin die Fans waren richtig happy.
Melde mich morgen mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanwade (14. November 2010)

Mit diesem Wochenende ist ja mächtig Bewegung in den WP gekommen. 

@tom194
Mensch! Trägst ja gar nicht mehr die rote Laterne!  Gratuliere!


----------



## Friendlyman (15. November 2010)

Gerade waren wir U 50.
Egal wer die Laterne trägt.
Sie wird von vielen gesehen, die nach vorne gucken.


----------



## Friendlyman (17. November 2010)

Airportlux meldet Platz 37


----------



## Friendlyman (18. November 2010)

Frankfurter-Flughafenrunden-Nightride-deluxe

Ich sag nur:  Platz 25


----------



## Titanwade (18. November 2010)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Frankfurter-Flughafenrunden-Nightride-deluxe
> 
> Ich sag nur: Platz 25


 
Sehr gut, Kinners!  Ich habe das mal für die Nachwelt festgehalten: 









Die Beinharten II stehen momentan auf einem ordentlichen Platz 100. Die gehen heute allerdings "all you can eat" und werden wohl einige Plätze einbüßen....


----------



## mr-Lambo (18. November 2010)

Oh Mann, ich muss heute regenerieren! Bin platt! Man wird eben nicht jünger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr-Lambo (18. November 2010)

HAHAHAHA, das "all you can eat" habe ich erst eben gesehen! Klasse!


----------



## Cynthia (18. November 2010)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Sehr gut, Kinners!  Ich habe das mal für die Nachwelt festgehalten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Du scheinst eine alte Liste zu haben. Und einige Punkte fehlen noch ... 

Nach dieser Attacke bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob wir dich nächstes Mal wieder mitnehmen.


----------



## Titanwade (19. November 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Du scheinst eine alte Liste zu haben. Und einige Punkte fehlen noch ...


 

Stimmt. Die Punkte sind jetzt nachgetragen.  Und das Team *Frankfurter-Flughafenrunden-Nightride-deluxe *** feiert heute seine bisher erfolgreichste Platzierung.





Kinners, wenn wir beim Sonntag-Ride alle fleißig radeln, dürfen wir bereits heute von einer sub-20 träumen.


----------



## Titanwade (19. November 2010)

Platz 22!


----------



## Titanwade (21. November 2010)

Ups. Jetzt habe ich glatt beim letzten Eintrag nen falschen Wert eingegeben. Und kann es nach einer erneuten Falscheingabe nicht mehr korrigieren.  Ich werde das bei meinem nächsten Eintrag dann berücksichtigen...


----------



## mr-Lambo (21. November 2010)

Sehr gut! Ab morgen werde ich wieder Punkte beisteuern!


----------



## Friendlyman (22. November 2010)

hier fehlen Worte wie : jede Menge oder reichlich oder richtig viele

Also dann nix wie los.
Viel Spass - ich muß renovieren - hmm iss ja auch im Winter- 
gibts da Punkte???? - Fenster auf lassen 

Erst mal viele Grüße
W.


----------



## Titanwade (7. Dezember 2010)

So, heute Abend habe ich mit hjw50 ein paar WP-Pünktchen gesammelt. Er ohne Spikes, ich mit. Dank überlegener Fahrtechnik war er aber trotzdem schneller


----------



## Cynthia (7. Dezember 2010)

Titanwade schrieb:


> So, heute Abend habe ich mit hjw50 ein paar WP-Pünktchen gesammelt. Er ohne Spikes, ich mit. Dank überlegener Fahrtechnik war er aber trotzdem schneller



Hätte ich gewusst, dass ihr fahrt, wäre ich mitgekommen ... Flughafenrunde?


----------



## Titanwade (13. Dezember 2010)

Hey Kinners, gerade läuft es suboptimal für das Team "Frankfurter-Flughafenrunde...." 

Wier sind abgerutscht, von hier:





Nach da: 







Gleichzeit greift uns die C-Mannschaft der Beinharten an. Vor kurzem noch hier:





...sind die jetzt schon hier:







Wie wärs, wenn wir morgen mal ein paar Pünktchen sammeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr-Lambo (13. Dezember 2010)

Es ist mal wieder katastrophal, wie immer vor Weihnachten. Statt Bikes schrubbe ich Überstunden. Evtl fahre ich am Mittwoch oder Freitag mal die Spikes aus. Ab Januar wechsele ich die Abteilung und dann geht es wieder bergauf.


----------



## Friendlyman (14. Dezember 2010)

Punkte sammeln für die Airportluxe.
Ich bin dabei
Bis später
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Titanwade (19. Dezember 2010)

@Cynthia, @friendlyman

Ui! Ihr seid ja wirklich beinhart! Dafür gibts für jeden von Euch ein Fleißbienchen:


----------



## Cynthia (19. Dezember 2010)

... nett ...


----------



## Titanwade (24. Dezember 2010)

Urlaub und bestes Winterwetter mit Temperaturen knapp unter null Grad. Das sind ja optimale Bedingungen um WP-Punkte zu sammeln


----------



## Friendlyman (1. Januar 2011)

Biken am 1.1.11 um 5.10 Uhr und schon nen Punklt eingefahren.
War jemand früher?
Liebe Grüße und ein gutes neues Jahr an Alle!!!!!!!!!!!
Wolfgang


----------



## Titanwade (13. Januar 2011)

Lag leider mit einem Infekt flach und konnte einige Tage keine Punkte sammeln.  Morgen gehts dann aber wieder los.


----------



## mr-Lambo (13. Januar 2011)

Was soll ich sagen? Ich habe mal wieder alles vergeigt! So viel Motivation und dann keine Zeit! ;(


----------



## Titanwade (21. Januar 2011)

@friendlyman
Holla die Waldfee, du legst ja eine ordentliche Serie hin! 

Damit hast du wieder ein Fleißbienchen verdient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (15. Februar 2011)

Wer fährt beim Staufenbike mit ????
Gruß Wolfgang


----------

